

Ask HN: How do I find a remote job for my wife? - shinyPeanut

My wife and I moved to Europe a couple of years ago for my job. Unfortunately, she&#x27;s having a difficult time finding work here. She was an attorney back in the U.S. which doesn&#x27;t really translate well. She&#x27;s also an excellent researcher and writer.<p>There must be a startup looking for her skill set. I need someone to take a chance on her. Any tips?
======
thegrif
She may not be able to practice law in the United States, but I'm sure she'd
be able to find remote opportunities where her experience would be useful. I'm
sure there are many early stage startups that would accept the risk of her not
being licensed to practice in the US in exchange for her prices (but she would
have to limit her work to just advice).

I know I would be happy to know someone like this :-) I can probably connect
her with a few people that may also be interested.

------
philiphodgen
Jobs in Europe are possible. She is an expert in U.S. law of some type. She is
a legal consultant, not a practicing lawyer--she will studiously stay away
from advising on local law.

I personally know several U.S. lawyers and accountants making money happily in
Europe, advising people on the fabulosity that is the U.S. legal system.

Disclaimer: I am a lawyer.

Offer: if your wife's expertise is in tax, contact me.

~~~
shinyPeanut
She's tried to go this route but had some trouble. Maybe some of these lawyers
need help? She'd even be happy doing research or paralegal type work. Do you
mind if she shoots you an email?

~~~
philiphodgen
My email address is in my profile. I'd be happy to make an introduction.

------
nodata
Why can't she be an attorney in Europe for an American firm? It's pretty
standard...

~~~
lgieron
An American firm in Europe operates according to local laws, I'm not sure how
an American attorney would be of much use here.

~~~
nodata
You're making an assumption that you don't know is true. That's the problem :)

~~~
lgieron
Which assumption are you talking about?

------
jsonne
What kind of attorney? I know for personal injury firms a lot of them
outsource demand writing. It's paralegal level work, but it's certainly
something.

~~~
shinyPeanut
She used to practice civil defense. Can I shoot you an email? She would
definitely be interested in paralegal level work.

~~~
jsonne
I don't have any personal contacts or any way to get her in touch. My
girlfriend is a paralegal and she just told me it was common practice. I would
encourage her to reach out to firms in the state she practiced in. I imagine a
few would bite.

------
user3487
She could consult for business' looking to expand to the US and need some
guidance

